# ICELink install - how to get radio back in??



## areif (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm trying to install an ICELink plus in my 2000 328Ci (E46). I'm doing the radio install, not the trunk install. Everything's connected and works, I just can't get the radio back in.

The ICELink module itself tucks nicely in the cavity at the back right (i.e. towards the glove box), but the extra connectors for the radio itself and associated wiring are another story. I can't find a good placement for all that stuff that would let me fit the radio back in.

Anybody been through this? Any advice?

Thanks!

- Alex.


----------



## areif (Jan 29, 2005)

Never mind... figured it out.

Had to pull the AC vent out (which was an experience in and of itself -- pull on it until you think it's going to break, then keep pulling ;-), then the climate control panel, and then the whole plastic assembly that holds all that stuff in. The extra connectors fit in the space beside the AC vents.

For future reference to anyone searching the forums: to remove the climate control panel, pull the radio first. There are two small slots at the top of the climate control panel that will fit a slot screwdriver. Put the screwdriver in one of the slots, twist 90 degrees. Repeat with the other slot. Then the panel pulls right out.


----------

